# Getting there SLOWLY



## houtslager (26 Mar 2007)

Well as some others are bounding along, with their workshops.I thought it was time now the sun is shining to play " catch up " 







thats the second load of timber, this will be the roof rafters,each one weighs approx 80kg :? and I am trying to get them up 7 m onto the roof junction, let me tell you it ain't been easy.

So, the main Timber Framebents are up and fixed. 






here is the first joint into the house, the beams are placed on the top of the exterior wall plate where the old roof rafters rest on.This has been beefed up with a couple bucket loads of concrete, and steel rods.

This is a pic of the joints where the "bents" are bolted to the floor joists which are concreted into the ground.






here is the scarf joint on the top of the timber bents.






and here is a head on view towards the house, which I hope to have the second rafter mounted onto with a 1.6m scarf joint . 






so, there you have folks, as you can see all big timbers, so anyone want to have a elu scms as its too small for my present workload 

All the best from Oost Friesland, in the sunshine  .


----------



## ByronBlack (26 Mar 2007)

Good going! It's nice to see a different type of construction from what us 2x4 guy's have been doing, i'll be watching this one with interest!


----------



## Adam (27 Mar 2007)

Hmm, thats a much more serious level of construction!

Coming along nicely!

Adam


----------



## houtslager (27 Mar 2007)

Got the second part up, scarfed in and glued up! some more pics for your pleasure 8)


----------



## Alf (28 Mar 2007)

That there's a rootin' tootin' barn raising ya'll got going there, boy. Yessir. The aim is straw bale walls iirc? Interesting to see the progress.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (28 Mar 2007)

houtslager":f95mx30j said:


> Got the second part up, scarfed in and glued up! some more pics for your pleasure 8)



Dumb questions I know, but can you explain more about the scarf? Why is it needed? Can longer timber not be purchased? You talk about glueup? Is their mechanical method as well for strength? e.g. bolts? 

Adam


----------



## nickson71 (28 Mar 2007)

I'm too wondering about the scarf joint........... It looks well done but whats it function and surely there quicker and easier ways of doing it

Interesting build though I'll be great to follow the progess of this one


----------



## houtslager (28 Mar 2007)

:shock: have you guys tried lifting a piece of timber 6 x 18 x 12M :shock: 

as I am doing this on my own without any extra bodies, I have to make the main trusses in two, otherwise I'll be in hospital with a triple hernia ! :? 

The secondary cross bent arrived today, its only 12 x 12 x 9M, and I have too get that mounted asap before the remaining trusses get made, this is to ensure alignment and the roof is all " richt und fast "  

just back from 3 hours of German bureaucracy :?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mar 2007)

Looking good Houtslager.

Was over Oost Friesland a couple of years back - loved it!


----------



## houtslager (4 Apr 2007)

well I am a stage further, so here are a few more pics.The weather has been kind to me and allowed me to get the four main rafters and the main purlin.






Here you can see the purlin, it is 12 x 12 x 8.5m and was difficult to get up and into place, glad its done 






Here is the joint from collar tie beam, strut and main rafter.






Am now taking a break for Easter in Amsterdam, so any1 up for a beer or two


----------



## DomValente (4 Apr 2007)

houtslager":17ohz439 said:


> :shock: have you guys tried lifting a piece of timber 6 x 18 x 12M



Sorry Karl, I just don't see a problem  

Nice build I'll call you when I start my new one

Dom


----------



## houtslager (4 Apr 2007)

Dom wrote 



> Sorry Karl, I just don't see a problem


 the size is in CM 

not MM :twisted:


----------



## OllyK (4 Apr 2007)

houtslager":23zk1bo5 said:


> :shock: have you guys tried lifting a piece of timber 6 x 18 x 12M :shock:



Nope but done 10" x 3" x 7m joists on my own. Not a huge amount of fun


----------



## houtslager (14 Apr 2007)

with this good weather I am trying to get the rafters all up and installed so I can start the on the painful work of fitting the membrane and tile battens.

Here is where I finished yesterday, as its the weekend I decided to grab a pass and go into a'dam for a beer 






A snap from the scaffolding.






and finally for this post,






The notched joint of the rafters and purlin are pinned using "broom handles" no really , it was quicker then digging out a lathe and turning some extra large dowelling :lol: will take a close up on Monday for those interested.

Hope to get the final rafters up on Monday, and to have made a start on the membrane/battening.


----------



## houtslager (18 Apr 2007)

well another day at the roof , got the last rafters lifted and put into place.
Spent ages on the rafters drilling for the over sized dowels 
and I even got started on the roof membrane.






wedged dowel





the roof membrane going on





finally for tonight


----------



## houtslager (21 Apr 2007)

Now that the last few days have been warm,sunny and more important still - no wind 
I have been putting more of the membrane onto the rafters, and taking the original roof tiles off. In preparation for the new tiles.

And, I have placed the first STRAW BALE in the wall  woo hoo !! 8) 

here are today's pics.





and the roof










the hard part done and now its up to the ridge and over :shock:


----------



## Adam (24 Apr 2007)

Great progress. Keep posting the piccies, its very interesting.

Adam


----------



## houtslager (18 May 2007)

Now, the bale walls are in,stapled and ready for lining. 

I'm using 18mm OSB tongue and grooved for ease and speed.

Starting in the far corner from the door way, one can see the original outside wall of the house, where the window is, I'll be knocking a big hole in the wall there to make the new interenal doorway.






here, is the window clockwise from doorway.






This is the new side wall of the house, with a window looking out onto the main garden area. In front of this window, is the next pallet load of plaster board, for inside the house. I'll leave it as plain OSB for the time being  






Going to the back wall of the house, here I will be fitting the piece above the window , when I can a couple more sheets of OSB.  











This is the back doorway,  still to finish, getting tired, do that in the morning,  











Well there you have it, just to install the cieling, finish the electrics and buy some weindows / glass , make and fit the back door. 

Oh ! and then start bringing the machinery and tools together inthere.

HS cream crackered in East Friesland.


----------



## DomValente (18 May 2007)

Great job HS, feeel tired just looking at all the work you've done

Dom


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 May 2007)

Looking good, HS.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## spadge (19 May 2007)

Looking good, but a word of caution if I may.

I read a book a long time ago about the comparative strengths of three different types of construction.

The straw bail method worked well until right at the end when the big bad wolf huffed and puffed and blew it right down. :wink:


----------



## houtslager (19 May 2007)

Spadge kindly reminds us of 



> I read a book a long time ago about the comparative strengths of three different types of construction.
> 
> The straw bail method worked well until right at the end when the big bad wolf huffed and puffed and blew it right down. Wink



LOL  

I will gladly let the big bad wolf try it here, with 12 x 12 posts and 10 x 18 beams/truss and purlins :twisted:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 May 2007)

I just woke up and read this thread again from the beginning. All that work just wore me out so I'm heading back to bed. 

A question before I go, though. How are the tiles attached to the roof. Do they just hook on the wood strips (purlins?) and their weight holds them in place?

Very nice work, there. You'll be snug inside in the winter and cool in the summer.


----------



## bobscarle (21 May 2007)

Looking great HS. Good to see you putting in lots of power sockets. I imagine the straw would be an excellent insulator. Nice, cosy workshop.

Bob


----------



## houtslager (4 Jun 2007)

well I am finally getting there, it was time to get some of my machines out of storage, and into the workshop.

[img




[/img]

Got these ones in , unfortunatley, there is no room for the thicknesser or jointer  ](*,) :-k well I think I sort summint out later, as of now I knackered.






more tools in boxes coming outta storage, and filling my little shop up very quickly  :roll: 

Another view from inside







That's all folks 




for now :twisted:


----------



## promhandicam (4 Jun 2007)

Looking good HS. I just wondered how you are going to finish the outside of the walls?

Steve


----------



## houtslager (4 Jun 2007)

The outside walls will be rendered in a Lime render [ if I can find a supplier here in Friesland ] otherwise with a clay render and then whitewashed with old fashioned lime paint.
Then once some more readies are in hand I'm getting some custom made DG windows with roll shutters.
Looking more and more likely in the autumn  but hey, the roof is going on this week, so what the hell, I can always use plastic sheeting in the time being for windows


----------



## kees (6 Jun 2007)

houtslager":6qsu8c4t said:


> The outside walls will be rendered in a Lime render [ if I can find a supplier here in Friesland ] otherwise with a clay render and then whitewashed with old fashioned lime paint.
> Then once some more readies are in hand I'm getting some custom made DG windows with roll shutters.
> Looking more and more likely in the autumn  but hey, the roof is going on this week, so what the hell, I can always use plastic sheeting in the time being for windows



hey how did you handle the bureacratic system according diy building?
Constructing diy is "blödsinnig" in Germany (read western world).

try the livos dot de site?


----------



## mrbingley (6 Jun 2007)

Looks very good Houtslager  

After looking at the photos of when you've moved your tackle in, I'm wondering when you'll be starting work on the NEW extension to the newly built extension. :wink: 

Chris.


----------



## houtslager (6 Jun 2007)

lol good one that - how did you guess 

sometime next year , when the funds allow.


----------



## kees (7 Jun 2007)

houtslager":1sinmypp said:


> lol good one that - how did you guess
> 
> sometime next year , when the funds allow.



hey update your wissblog 

19th of june I have to visit Groningen so I am thinking of driving the extra hour to visit you.
So mow your lawn (google maps shows) :twisted:


----------



## kees (13 Jun 2007)

kees":3os0t127 said:


> houtslager":3os0t127 said:
> 
> 
> > lol good one that - how did you guess
> ...



woodbutcher disappeared in the diaspora :-( ???

PING PING


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Jun 2007)

who's takeing my name in vane :wink:


----------



## kees (13 Jun 2007)

woodbutcher":3nqp8vju said:


> who's takeing my name in vane :wink:



"in het veen (fehn) kijkt men niet op een turfje"

too many accounts? What about the gmail account ;-)




http://www.strobouw.nl/sbframeset.html


----------

